
Ace – an embeddable code editor - ____Sash---701_
https://ace.c9.io/
======
humanrebar
I would consider a new name.

Ace/ACE is maybe the most overused name or acronym out there. There are over a
dozen entries in the Wikipedia disambiguation page in the computing subsection
alone. And that doesn't count other domains and non-public projects.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace_(disambiguation)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace_\(disambiguation\))

~~~
derimagia
It's not a new editor, it's been out for 8 years now. Lots of projects that
use it. I get the concern though.

------
hnruss
I recently tried to embed Monaco but wound up with Ace instead due to issues
using Monaco via requirejs. Was pleasantly surprised that Ace had all of the
features we needed.

------
pmontra
I tried to type in the snippet embedded in that page with Firefox Android. The
cursor is about where I touched the screen but characters appear at the end of
the line. The two locations move in sync when I use the arrow keys on my
mobile keyboard.

That doesn't happen with the Etherpad editor. The demo at
[http://etherpad.org/](http://etherpad.org/) works well.

------
pandemicsyn
Are there any good opensource WYSIWYG/drag and drop website builders? I've
always been curious if folks like leadpages, wix, etc build their own from
scratch or start with something off the shelf.

~~~
indigodaddy
I think concrete5 is decent. Not sure if it's open source or not.

~~~
mettamage
> concrete5 is an Open Source Content Management System (CMS)

source: [https://www.concrete5.org/](https://www.concrete5.org/) \--
[https://github.com/concrete5](https://github.com/concrete5)

------
js4ever
Ace is probably the fastest code editor, especially for large files. Features
are far from monaco but you have to load only 200kb for ace vs 2.5mb for
monaco

~~~
PurpleRamen
Maybe it would make more sense to integrate those Editors then directly into
the browser. Make it customizable and just create an API that can be used by
some WebExtension, and deliver one out of the box. But at the end, a well
adapted fast loading editor which is well integrated into the rest of the
ecosystem might be some kind of next level for the Webstack-Platform.

~~~
egeozcan
This would be too much added complexity for such a limited use case. Browsers
are already approaching the complexity of an operating system and starting to
bundle applications in them sounds like a weird thing to do when even
operating systems are moving away from bundling.

~~~
espadrine
More than that, the benefits would not be felt.

A PWA erases the cost of downloading the JS library, so that startup of the
app would be the same as relying on having the same library bundled with the
browser.

As far as latency goes, browsers won't beat what is already possible in
HTML/CSS; or else, they can optimize the engine to match the performance and
everyone benefits. That's why browsers' devtool editors are unsurprisingly in
HTML/CSS (I believe Chrome/Firefox uses CodeMirror rather than Ace, but it
works similarly).

Finally, functionality varies from one app to the other. One may want tabs to
autocomplete; another may want them to input actual tabs; another, a number of
spaces. Some may need multiple cursors, and some may need the editor's
algorithms to not be too slow when the data to edit is compiled text (say, a
single-line 100k minified JS file can crush the performance of your text
editor if its string data structure is not ready).

There are no outstanding benefits to having a library be bundled in the
browser.

------
skbly7
I am pretty much fan of Ace editor. It has worked perfectly over the years and
have no nearby competitor when I compared back in 2015.

This was a project I made using ACE, "an online IDE (code, compile and run)"
for competitive programmers:
[https://www.codechef.com/ide](https://www.codechef.com/ide)

------
flurdy
How has the Amazon/AWS acquisition of C9 affected Ace? Is it abandonware or
still very actively developed?

~~~
ryanlol
[https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace/commits/master](https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace/commits/master)

------
megous
Has the same problem like other web code editors. It does something weird with
text selection and mouse click handling, so copy pasting using middle click
doesn't work (in or out of the editor).

------
geokon
What's the use-case for an editor embedded in a webpage? It doesn't seem to be
able to live-edit the webpage code - so I guess I don't really get it..

It'd be nice is someone made a general text editor that was also embeddedable
and could also live edit itself (or the program it's running in). The closest
I've seen is Nightlight
[https://sekao.net/nightlight/](https://sekao.net/nightlight/)

But it's not really "general purpose" like Emacs w/ Elisp and it's pretty
Clojure specific

~~~
rrdharan
Dropbox Paper ([https://paper.dropbox.com](https://paper.dropbox.com)) uses a
modified version of Ace. Paper is based on Hackpad
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackpad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackpad))
which used Ace:

[https://github.com/dropbox/hackpad/tree/master/etherpad/src/...](https://github.com/dropbox/hackpad/tree/master/etherpad/src/static/js/ace2)

~~~
tjhance
Actually I think the 'ace' in Paper/Hackpad/Etherpad is a different thing
called ace.

~~~
rrdharan
Hah, whoops - you’re right of course:

[https://github.com/ether/pad/tree/master/infrastructure/ace](https://github.com/ether/pad/tree/master/infrastructure/ace)

> ACE2 is EtherPad's editor, a content-editable-based rich text editor that
> supports IE6+, FF(2?/)3+, Safari(3?/)4+. It supports collaborative editing
> using operation transforms (easysync2), undo/redo, copy/paste.

> The name "ACE2" is because this is a rewrite of aiba's original content-
> editable AppJet Code Editor.

------
makach
I love this editor. Used it for ages with c9!

~~~
aikah
c9's online editor hasn't been updated for years, c9 team decided it would no
longer open source their platform like they used to, ultimately not benefiting
from potential volunteer's work who could have made c9 editor better. The
proof of it is their online editor is stuck with an old Go version and doesn't
even support Typescript, while some other online IDE just use Monaco, which is
open source and better than Ace.

------
4b11b4
Can't you embed a REPL? Seems like REPL.it will be the de-facto standard for
most cases in the near future? Maybe it's too heavy for some applications? Why
would you use anything other than REPL?

~~~
qnsi
Isnt it different use case, though? If you want code executed - use replit, if
you want editor use ACE.

But replit is not opensource, what would I use to have a repl on my site?

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
It's nice to have interactive code samples in most places where you use an
editor.

e.g.:

[http://blog.klipse.tech/lisp/2018/05/07/blog-common-
lisp.htm...](http://blog.klipse.tech/lisp/2018/05/07/blog-common-lisp.html)

[https://polymervis.github.io/monaco-
editor/build/demo/](https://polymervis.github.io/monaco-editor/build/demo/)

[https://oakes.github.io/play-cljs/](https://oakes.github.io/play-cljs/)

